# Caps for coupling, SIMIC II or WIMA??



## diegoejea (May 11, 2009)

Hi all,

Maybe some of you remember I satrted a thread to ask for advise about swaping my amplifier´s oem coupling caps.

I have already open the case, and there is little space to use MKP big caps.

So I doubt between WIMA MKP or Elna SILMIC. Theoretically, WIMA is a polypropilene cap, which must be better. And the SILMIC II is electrolytic.

But Elna Silmic II are very reputated caps. I wonder if they can sound better than the MKP WIMAs.

Have Any of you tested both for coupling pourposes? (I know, is difficult to find somebody who have...)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Moon Track (Mar 10, 2011)

You already know my opinion about electrolytic capacitors.
You have a good amp from famous brand. If there is set an electrolyte or ceramic cap then there is no point to change it for ceramic or electrolytic cap just because it was advertised as an ultra grade . The only way to improve something is a film capacitor. 
They are big, ugly and expensive, that is why they are used rarely even in high end amps. 
You can check Evox Rifa caps.
I never had any bad surprises with SCR.
La société des Composants Record, fabricant de composants électroniques condensateurs, condensateur acoustique, condensateur laser, condensateur de puissance, condensateur de haute tension,resistances, resistance bobinee syliconnee, resistance bobine
They are just standard caps - no gold, no silver, but look in their datasheet at Tg δ parameter. No one electrolytic cap can be even near there.
For initial question I say WIMA.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice to know... 

Kelvin


----------

